# Pacific Northwest - two bonded bunnies for adoption (resolved)



## piperknitsRN (Apr 11, 2012)

Holland Lop and New Zealand White Mix--very small--Olive (the Holland Lop) is about 3 lbs, and Simon, the NZ mix, is about 4 lbs. Very gentle, friendly. Litter trained; both are spayed and neutered. Must go to indoor home only and have free range time in a rabbit proof environment. 

Will come with timothy hay, timothy pellets, litterboxes, food crock, water bottle, brushes, nail clippers, remaining litter, cat carrier for vet trips and a small cage for longer car trips or temporary quarters (it's MUCH too small for the bunnies' regular quarters!)

Negotiable adoption fee, but must be able to provide bunnies with a loving INDOOR ONLY home and have knowledge of how to care for bunnies properly, including access to a rabbit-savvy vet.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 13, 2012)

What sweet bunnies! You should ask a moderator if you can edit the post to include your location since "Pacific Northwest" is rather broad.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Apr 16, 2012)

Edited


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 16, 2012)

ray:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Apr 22, 2012)

Any luck yet?


----------



## piperknitsRN (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, they have found a new home. A very nice gentleman who has prior rabbit experience came and adopted them yesterday. Thank you for asking.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 22, 2012)

So thrilled to hear you found a "forever" home for both of them together.

It must be bittersweet to see them go, but you kept them together. You really did right by them. They are going to someone with experience and knows really what to expect.

K


----------



## piperknitsRN (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi: Thank you so much for your understanding. I received several replies but really held out for the right person. I would never break up a bonded pair unless it was truly not working out for the pair. 

It was very hard to let them go to a new home, but the new owner wants to stay in touch and let me know how they are doing, so I feel much better about that. 

I am sad about letting them go to a new home, and I will always wonder about them and hope they are doing well. They were truly sweet, loving rabbits and gave me much joy. I only hope they have a wonderful life that they deserve, and that I did not make a huge mistake rehoming them. 

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> So thrilled to hear you found a "forever" home for both of them together.
> 
> It must be bittersweet to see them go, but you kept them together. You really did right by them. They are going to someone with experience and knows really what to expect.
> 
> K


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats. I marked this is resolved.


----------

